
Problems in QA - vinceve
I&#x27;m currently researching the current problems&#x2F;good things about Quality Assurance. I worked myself as a QA-engineer myself and I&#x27;m now a fulltime developer. I tried to scope this to web development for now.<p>This is what I currently came up with.<p>The good:<p>- Software gets tested, before launch. In most cases by one or multiple people.<p>- There are automated test frameworks.<p>- We have requirement documents&#x2F;ways to describe on how something has to work.<p>- We have test reporting tools, that can provide statistics on tests.<p>Based on these things we can already have a fairly well tested website, although there are still some problems, that arise with this.<p>The bad:<p>- Cycles are too slow: When doing SCRUM, some features cannot be fully tested yet. Definition of Done is endangered.<p>- Stuff is only partially available: the feature has been split up in to smaller things to fit into a sprint.<p>- Communication with developers can sometimes be annoying, some take it personally and get mad at the QA person.<p>- Testing a full flow can be annoying, if it involves multiple platforms. Example: A user does a signup, receives a verification code via a text message and proceeds in the flow.<p>- Automated testing can be a challenge. Lots of testers aren’t programmers.<p>- Having enough unique test data. Trying to come up with ways to restart an automated test. AKA: How to delete data that’s already in the website if a test fails. Without manual intervention.<p>The reason why I try to sum this up, is that I&#x27;ve got the feeling that at my current job, QA has lots of problems with these things. I wanted to ask if the people over here had any similar experiences?
======
dustinmoris
If you want to know why you had problems with QA in Scrum, I would suggest to
read this: [https://dusted.codes/death-of-a-qa-in-
scrum](https://dusted.codes/death-of-a-qa-in-scrum)

~~~
vinceve
I read the article, and it indeed addresses the issues that I'm currently
facing. Although that the comments also mention about QA testers without
development experience, which can be a good thing. How to fit these people
into scrum?

